# Need Your Wit



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Guys

In need of a quiz team name.

Background is that our Rolls Royce canteen and lounge is being torn down this year - to make room for a new facility (sure itâ€™ll have Costa coffee like everywhere else). Iâ€™ve been there for over 25 years and its always been the same canteen.

So the Company is having a Quiz, Curry and Beer Night to celebrate itâ€™s demise. (Entry fee is going to charity)

Iâ€™m okay with the Curry and Beer - but the quiz may prove more difficult.

The bottom line is that the team need a topical name and nobody can come up with an appropriate one.

So looking to you wits out there to help us out.

So play on words (corrupted song titles, artists, TV progs etc) to describe a team of Rolls Royce Safety Engineers that are celebrating the demise of the Canteen.

Cheers

PS slightly risky ones are okay - may not be able to use them, but itâ€™ll give the team a laugh.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

How about:-

Canteen on a Tin Hat RRoof ?

or It's OveRR !

Mike


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the phantom menacers


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

tixntox said:


> How about:-
> 
> Canteen on a Tin Hat RRoof ?
> 
> ...


See, I knew the wit was out there


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

"Night time would find me in Rolls's cantina"?

I'll get my coat.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Uncle Alec said:


> "Night time would find me in Rolls's cantina"?
> 
> I'll get my coat.


Don't understand the first - but I'll get my coat is a goody


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> the phantom menacers


Shaun!


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

sparky the cat said:


> Uncle Alec said:
> 
> 
> > "Night time would find me in Rolls's cantina"?
> ...


El Paso - Marty Robbins. 1959?

Some quiz team names for which I have either won prizes or should have are:

"Cook with the Craddocks" (for sausages like Johnnie's and doughnuts like Fanny's)

"How does Edward Scissorhands Go to the Toilet"

"And the Winners are...."

"Mark Skid and the Y-Fronts"


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Uncle Alec said:


> sparky the cat said:
> 
> 
> > Uncle Alec said:
> ...


Tha't a long time ago - it's when the 710 was born


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Uncle Alec said:


> sparky the cat said:
> 
> 
> > Uncle Alec said:
> ...


Nearly missed those


----------



## mhocking (Feb 11, 2011)

What about..."In last place"

:thumbsup:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

The Whale Omelettes - as in thick as,

The Rolls and Bacon :lookaround:

I'll have a think for some more.


----------



## Davey M (May 18, 2010)

No fork and chance


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

mhocking said:


> What about..."In last place"
> 
> :thumbsup:


Think that's a premonition


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

How many people in the team?

for 2 people you could try  "Novak and Goode"

for 3 people you could try "Steel, Novak and Goode"

Or there are perennial favourites like "The Chancers", "Yesterday's Heroes", "Betty Swallox and The Understains", andif you have no religious issues theres always "A Shower of Shi'ite"

If a large team then there's alwatys "A Cast of thousands" or if you want to be controversial how about "The BMW appreciation society"

Rob


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Alas said:


> The Whale Omelettes - as in thick as,
> 
> The Rolls and Bacon :lookaround:
> 
> I'll have a think for some more.





Davey M said:


> No fork and chance





Barryboy said:


> How many people in the team?
> 
> for 2 people you could try "Novak and Goode"
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Failed to Proceed

Spirit of Eggs Stacey

Quiff and the Shadows


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Olimpers ( Olympus )

White Spirit ( Silver Spirit or Silver Ghost )

best i can do.......


----------



## dave22 (Jul 25, 2007)

Am I right in assuming if you`re in Derby then you`re part of the aerospace division, if so could i offer up a cryptic Queensland and Northern Territory Aerial Services away team (Quantas) if not please ignore.....Dave


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

dave22 said:


> Am I right in assuming if you`re in Derby then you`re part of the aerospace division


If that's the case, surely an obvious one would be:

"The Rolls Royce Demolition Derby Squad"


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

dave22 said:


> Am I right in assuming if you`re in Derby then you`re part of the aerospace division, if so could i offer up a cryptic Queensland and Northern Territory Aerial Services away team (Quantas) if not please ignore.....Dave





Davey P said:


> dave22 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I right in assuming if you`re in Derby then you`re part of the aerospace division
> ...


Not the aero division - if we screwed up you'd really know about it


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

The Corniche Pasties :naughty:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

lordofthefiles said:


> The Corniche Pasties :naughty:


Clever :notworthy:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Rolls Royce Safety engineers?

"Silent but not deadley"

:to_become_senile:


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

The Safety Dancers

(or Men Without Hats)

or even sink as low as The Crash Test Dummies


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Safe "T" First!

Merlin's Apprentices.

Mike


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

packrat said:


> The Safety Dancers
> 
> (or Men Without Hats)
> 
> or even sink as low as The Crash Test Dummies





tixntox said:


> Safe "T" First!
> 
> Merlin's Apprentices.
> 
> Mike


You lads having been giving it some thought :smartass: - I can tell


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

tixntox said:


> Safe "T" First!


Or even "Safe Tea First"...?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

Can't-teen.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi guys

Well you made four out of the short list of 10. Unfortunately, I was on the sick for three days at the beginning of the week so wasn't there to do the final lobbying. They went with

Canteen-A-GO-GO

Think it's a play on words on a song title- but I can't remember the correct title and was too shy to ask them to explain.

Nonetheless - the quiz has been a massive sell out - Â£2400 to Chernobyl Childrenâ€™s Fund and the British Red Cross Society-Japan Tsunami Appeal. Most of the sites charity raising go to Chernobyl (which is more than appropriate given the type of work we do), but in view of the Japan earth quake and subsequent events donations are also being made to the Red Cross.

With the extras that will be happening throughout the quiz night - expect it'll make about Â£3500.

So its Canteen-A-Go-Go (never said that safety engineers were imaginative and had a sense of humour - not in their psyche)

If we win I'll post the result - don't expect me to make any further posts in this thread.


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

As Father Jack would say Rrse...


----------

